# Ex-track star Marion Jones wants to play in WNBA



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> SAN ANTONIO (AP) - Disgraced track star Marion Jones is training for a comeback in the WNBA.
> 
> San Antonio Silver Stars coach Dan Hughes confirmed Monday night that Jones has been training with his assistants to possibly play in the WNBA, more than a year after the 34-year-old was released from federal prison for lying about her doping use.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wnba/story/10454944/Ex-track-star-Marion-Jones-wants-to-play-in-WNBA


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I remember I had a slight crush on this chick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I remember I had a slight crush on this chick


:wtf:

Gross.


----------



## game11523 (Apr 19, 2009)

i hit that *no masked cursing* @ camarillo high


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Pretty late for this, but she could play in the WNBA. Completely feasible IMO.


----------

